# need helping look for a certain sound for FL studio



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 6, 2014)

Although at the moment this is not all too important.  I kinda need help looking for a ocarina plugin that i could use.
I'm sure a few people know that i am an ocarinist myself and i technically could record me playing it. The only problem is that my ocarina broke and got replaced with a bad quality one.
Price doesn't matter right now (unless its in a huge bundle which costs a ton).
I had a quick look but i didn't get good results.


----------

